# Charity ferret photo show!



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

To celebrate Tia's 5th Birthday, I am holding and online photo show to raise some money for Tia's favourite charity, East Midlands Ferret Rescue.

You can find all the information you need here!(hopefully - I hope it isn't to confusing! If in doubt, ask on here or email me).

Home - Tia's Birthday Show


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

awkt this looks great, will have to go take some photos :thumbup: great idea


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

shezzy said:


> awkt this looks great, will have to go take some photos :thumbup: great idea


Brilliant thank you! You'd got about a month to get entries in :thumbup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

22 days to go!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

BUMP  :thumbup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Bump again - we'll be lucky to raise a fiver at this rate!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Look what you could win 










Rosettes for champ and res. champ in main colour classes and novelty, plus a special red and gold for Tia's Choice.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

5 days left to get entries in....so close to the target now!


----------



## clancy (Nov 29, 2011)

just read the results so chuffed with my babies


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who won :thumbup: and everyones ferrets were gorgeous! (what ones I could see before the pictures had to be taken down)


----------



## clancy (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks so proud of my babies


----------

